#ubuntu-website 2008-07-10
<newz2000> we have an official log bot now
<mase_lap> hey newz2000, my name is Andrew Mason. I was talking to you on the mailing list Re the navigation changes. I know that nothing is going to happen for this release , but i was wondering if there was a way that I could get notified when you have the content side of things sorted internally. I am keen to stay involved but it seems the majority of tasks, at least for now, are more artistically based which isn't really my forte`
<newz2000> mase_lap: hi, welcome to the list
<newz2000> your conversation has helped make me bold so I will be proposing some of the changes discussed on the list
<newz2000> I was just talking to boredandblogging about this last night actually
<newz2000> give me just a min to finish up with someone, brb
<mase_lap> yeh no worries. i'm not in a rush. I was just on freenode and thought i'd stop in but I can just email the list.
<mase_lap> might have to go myself shortly now that i think about it.
<newz2000> I'm back, if you have to leave, that's fine
<newz2000> mase_lap: here's what I'm thinking I'll do
<newz2000> First I have to get my boss to allocate some of his time to this, because there's too many people involved for me to do it alone. Plus he's in the same office as most of them.
<newz2000> I'm working on a wireframe of the homepage to get conversation started
<newz2000> What I'm thinking about navigation is this:
<newz2000> there are three kinds that are shown to work very well consistently:
<newz2000> a logo in the top left that takes you to the homepage, breadcrumb navigation and contextual navigation.
<newz2000> Other types of navigation (global navigation, drop downs, etc) may work or may not work, depending on the site.
<newz2000> So I'm going to suggest making the navigation as simple as possible and use more contextual navigation
<newz2000> for example, on this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<newz2000> there is contextual navigation (though probably too low on the page)
<newz2000> If someone is on the server page there's a good chance they want to know more about server
<newz2000> (go figure!)
<mase_lap> heh
<newz2000> so contextual links saying, "how can Ubuntu server help you build a powerful web presence" may be helpful
<newz2000> or "download Ubuntu server edition"
<newz2000> mase_lap: what do you think?
<mase_lap> it's a bit hard b/c i don't know how you get presented with data internally ,but you kind of need a map of all of the sites
<mase_lap> from which to choose your navigation
<mase_lap> b/c what you are saying is correct
<mase_lap> its pretty contextual
<mase_lap> and that is a more intuitive way to present the navigational options
<mase_lap> but to do that, you need to have a global view of what navigational options are available
<newz2000> ah, good point
<mase_lap> i.e what resources / urls are available and what data they present
<mase_lap> which goes back to your whole CMS issue
<mase_lap> because if you don't have the whole picture, your going to be playing catchup when resources get added / removed
<mase_lap> or worse, if your CMS really isn't clever it will let the content change without the URI changine
<mase_lap> changing*
<mase_lap> so i think your fighting an uphill battle if you don't have the resources available for all the sites
<newz2000> very good point
<mase_lap> of course, that might be your only option with the security policies you mentioned :)
<newz2000> you know, it's been a while since I've created a comprehensive site map
<mase_lap> well i guess ideally, each of the content management systems should feed into something which can generate this automagically
<newz2000> well, we have this problem of having a lot of content that is old and crusty
<newz2000> so it may be time to start anew
<mase_lap> i think from a maintainability POV, being able to identify some content, in your CMS or what ever data source you are using, and saying "i want to create a link to this", and the system being able to generate that for you is something to aim for
<newz2000> ah, that would be handy
<mase_lap> that way, when content changes, you can  be automagically notified, or at least the person doing the changing
<mase_lap> can see that it will effect other parts of the site
<newz2000> mase_lap: have you ever seen such a thing?
<mase_lap> kind of
<mase_lap> i mean yes, but i don't know if it would be applicable in this situation. But i was assuming there would be other CMS's that do this.
<mase_lap> i am pretty sure apache lenya does it
<mase_lap> now that i think of it
<mase_lap> is what canonical use something developed in house ?
<newz2000> it's drupal, a php cms
<mase_lap> ah ok. yeh  i know of drupal, haven't used it personally though
<mase_lap> is that what the website is generated from, or is it actually what is storing the content ?
<newz2000> both, it serves the content dynamically and there's proxy servers that cache and serve it statically
<newz2000> I'm liking the idea of the site map, I think I will make this part of my wireframe
<mase_lap> ok. so out of curiosity how do you find it ?
<newz2000> mase_lap: find what?
<mase_lap> drupal as a CMS. does it largely do what you require of it?
<mase_lap> for Ubuntu.com et al
<newz2000> yeah, its very flexible
<newz2000> I personally think calling it a cms is a misnomer
<newz2000> because it's a poor cms (as cms's go)
<newz2000> it's more of a framework
<mase_lap> ah k.
<newz2000> mase_lap: you've definitely inspired me
<newz2000> twice now!
<newz2000> :-)
<mase_lap> what are your thoughts on XSLT ? not clientside but server side. This is a leading question btw :)
<newz2000> As a language I hate xslt, Its one of the few technologies that makes me want to swear.
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> but it does what it's supposed to do quite well
<mase_lap> haha. ok then.
<newz2000> but why do you ask?
<mase_lap> well i was just thinking that having more structured data / cms might help internally. That way you can set up triggers etc.. internally to make sure that the data necessary to present the information on the web page
<mase_lap> but that may not necessarily be the best tool for creating the website it's self
<mase_lap> and your security policies are quite strict
<newz2000> yeah, I think we've grown pretty comfortable with drupal. I'm not foreseeing too much change to the infrastructure in the near future
<mase_lap> so if you could get cryptographically signed xml out of the cms
<newz2000>  !!
<mase_lap> so the content goes straight into drupal ?
<newz2000> yes, often via a wiki or odt document first
<mase_lap> and they are adding this content to a specific site ?
<newz2000> yes
<mase_lap> and the sites can't see each other for all intensive purposes
<mase_lap> ?
<newz2000> yes, but most content is on one site
<newz2000> www.ubuntu.com
<mase_lap> hmm your still pretty wedged between a rock and a hard place
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> my thinking is to migrate to more contextual navigation and have a global navigation be less comprehensive
<newz2000> I think this would help users by limiting the number of decissions they need to make, and helping to steer them in the right direction.
<mase_lap> yeh thats some good thinking
<newz2000> it would help us by not needing to worry about keeping separate navigations up to date
<mase_lap> i have a much better idea now of what your were talking about before
<mase_lap> you can't really do a whole heap if you don't have the data
<newz2000> what you're saying is good. Even with my navigation ideas there will be a problem
<newz2000> because if you change a page you'll want to know what links to that page and might need changed
<mase_lap> but thats going to be hard if its not done in a single source environment
<mase_lap> and you can't share data
<newz2000> I'm working this through in my mind...
<newz2000> the tool I have is a wiki
<newz2000> and if the sitemap is the wiki it could work
<newz2000> but it's a bit of a manual process
<newz2000> I wonder what tools are available to help with this
<mase_lap> well how "correct" are your links ? from a tim berners lee perspective of the web
<newz2000> what do you mean by correctness?
<mase_lap> like is each URI an actual resource, no GET's which actually change content ?
<newz2000> correct
<mase_lap> cool, then you can spider the site
<mase_lap> site(s) even
<mase_lap> create a tree seperate to the cms
<newz2000> ah, I see what you're saying
<mase_lap> which can be looked up, regenerated
<newz2000> have it update periodically
<mase_lap> yeh, or in drupal
<mase_lap> for each site
<mase_lap> have it just post to something
<mase_lap> which you can get to
<mase_lap> or find someway of exporting that data
<mase_lap> smtp :)
<mase_lap> a simple xml representation of the tree would work
<newz2000> my gears are turning
<newz2000> there is a plugin for drupal that creates a google sitemap, which I believe is an xml representation
<mase_lap> or just a serialised array
<mase_lap> oh yeh
<mase_lap> that would work nicely
<mase_lap> that way, to validate links, you document() in all the xml files
<mase_lap> and run xpath xpressions on all the links you have to the URI they link to, in most cases the xpath xpression will actually be pretty close to the href that you would see in the page
<mase_lap> the only difference is that / for a site, would be the first child of the document
<mase_lap> at least in my mind that works =)
<newz2000> well, before much of that can be done some other tasks must come first
<newz2000> social, not technical unfortunately
<mase_lap> heh they are always the hardest
<newz2000> yeah
<mase_lap> i gotta say i really admire your ability to shepherd the ubuntu-website group
<mase_lap> i think it's amazing you have the headspace for all those conversations
<newz2000> thanks for the compliment, I hope that we'll become a successful team and accomplish some great stuff
<mase_lap> people do seem very keen.
<newz2000> so after I start discussions about necessary changes to the website with internal people I'll try as much as possible to pull the discussion back to the group
<newz2000> there's too much talent and expertise and creativity not to try and benfit from it
<Volans> Hi all :)
<newz2000> and I know what you mean about wanting to contribute but not being graphically inclined. I do want to provide everyone an opportunity to help if they want to.
<newz2000> hey Volans
<newz2000> I have 17 emails in my "bugs" folder. :-)
<newz2000> I can't wait to see all that you've done in there
<Volans> I think my "fault"... ;)
<mase_lap> cool. that would be really good. LIke i said before, i'm not really artistic so this is one of the few areas i feel i can contribute so that would be nice if you could notify the group
<mase_lap> hey Volans
<Volans> Hi mase_lap
<newz2000> Volans: was that you that was working on the spreadsheet of tiemzones?
<mase_lap> newz2000: sorry to bug you again, i am just curious, how do you handle translations?
<mase_lap> within ubuntu.com
<Volans> yes newz2000, I have worked on that
<newz2000> mase_lap: right now we do no translations for the website
<newz2000> I'm not sure how we're going to do it either
<newz2000> Volans: we have an official log bot now, so I think we can start to plan our meeting
<mase_lap> ah ok.  thats what i'm currently working on atm in another project, i'll let you know if we find a good way.
<newz2000> mase_lap: is it for web content?
<mase_lap> yeh
<Volans> ok, I will do some work to make the spreadsheet clear for all
<newz2000> mase_lap: have you tried launchpad?
<newz2000> Volans: do you have google docs and spreadsheets?
<mase_lap> newz2000: yeh, my only gripe with launchpad is that i seem to need to use bzr. which is a really good system, but php and python don't play as well as PHP and C
<Volans> I can, I have many google account, I can put it there or make it directly in the google spreadsheets app
<newz2000> mase_lap: bzr is giving you a problem with your source code?
<mase_lap> and although I also like python, it doesn't have the share nothing architecture that I like about PHP
<mase_lap> newz2000: it's probably a bit indepth and out of scope for this channel and this time of night. :)
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> :-)
<mase_lap> but yeh i like launchpad and bzr. Just would like the ability to use launchpad with say Git or SVN
<newz2000> I've heard it didn't work well for long strings like pages and paragraphs, was wondering if you had found this to be true
<mase_lap> i haven't done enough with it to know sorry.
<newz2000> no prob
<newz2000> translation is down the road for us
<newz2000> ﻿﻿﻿Volans: what I was thinking was adding the spreadsheet to google docs for a bit and sharing it with the world so that the team members can add themselves and timezones
<boredandblogging> wouldn't it better to do on the wiki?
<Volans> newz2000: I was thinking that timezones are not the correct measure unit
<newz2000> maybe, but does the wiki deal well with tabular data?
<newz2000> Volans: better to let them choose time frames relative to UTC?
<boredandblogging> newz2000: think it does ok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<Volans> because I can live in GMT timezone but will be available for meeting only from 9 to 10 in the morning for example
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> yeah, but it can be a chore to manage, especially if you want to copy from a spreadsheet to the wiki
<newz2000> there's a wysiwyg editor in 1.6, I wonder when we upgrade
<newz2000> Volans: so here's another issue we have to think about...
<newz2000> and its hard to say it, but here it is
<newz2000> there are some people that *need* to be at the meeting for it to be successful
<newz2000> so we'll have to work around their schedule, even if it means excluding some others
<Volans> sure, is normal
<newz2000> for example, I need someone from the doc team, preferably mdke, for the start page
<Volans> we can't make a meeting without you and gerry I think
<newz2000> gerry doesn't care I suspect
<newz2000> unless it prevents me from doing something he wants me to do
<Volans> newz2000: is very difficult to have Matt at a meeting... ;)
<newz2000> see, ever since he got married last year...
<newz2000> :-)
<Volans> yeah
<boredandblogging> lol
<newz2000> nick, don't you go and start making major life changes now, hear me?
<newz2000> ;-)
<newz2000> let me see if mdke is available and when, then I'll send an announcement to the list
<boredandblogging> i'm already married, so no worries there :-P
<boredandblogging> and ubuntu is my mistress
<Volans> LOL
<newz2000> who needs second life?
<boredandblogging> true!
<Volans> newz2000: I think we have too many variables (date, time, 80 people subscribed to the list)
<newz2000> yeah, that number is over 90 now I think
<newz2000> but I agree
<Volans> perhaps locking the date...
<newz2000> sending an email to mdke now
<Volans> or having 2-3 possible dates
<Volans> ok
<Volans> ask to him 2/3 date with 2 possible time in the day or something like so
<Volans> newz2000: the meeting will be held here or on ubuntu-meeting?
<newz2000> I think here since we have a log bot
<newz2000> I want people to feel welcome to come in and having a meeting here will help facilitate that
<Volans> ok
<Volans> newz2000: I took the liberty of made this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/Meetings
<Volans> please check the inglish and feel free to change and adpat it to the team needs
<Volans> ooops... s/inglish/english/
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> thanks
<newz2000> Volans: what's your native language?
<Volans> italian, I live in Italy notwithstanding my usual online time
<Volans> newz2000: now I have to go, hoping the wiki page can be useful for the meeting survey... :)
<newz2000> thanks, I think it will. you did good work.
<Volans> today no bug work... I leave you some time to do the queued ones ;)
<Volans> bye bye
<pips1> newz2000: hi
<newz2000> hey pips1!
<pips1> how is it going
<pips1> ?
<newz2000> good here, we've had a pretty exciting start to the web presence team
 * pips1 looks left and right
<pips1> quite a bunch in here! .-)
<pips1> :-)
<newz2000> you should see the mailing list... about 90 people there atm
<pips1> wow
<pips1> nice
<newz2000> what's happening on your end?
<pips1> I was just about to appy the drupal security update... but someone beat me to it!
<pips1> you?
<newz2000> no, probably the sysadmins
<newz2000> they're on the ball
<pips1> right
<pips1> good one
<newz2000> they IM'd me this morning saying it was done
<pips1> ah, ok
<newz2000> pips1: so did you see the new kubuntu website>
<newz2000> ?
<pips1> http://kubuntu.org/
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> they moved to drupal as well
<newz2000> and we did something interesting for their download page
<pips1> that didn't work
<newz2000> try http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<newz2000> maybe it would benefit you guys too...
<pips1> erm... I'm getting Access Denied.
<newz2000> oh really?
<newz2000> maybe it won't benefit you then. :-)
<pips1> heh
<newz2000> ryanakca: know of any problems with kubuntu?
<newz2000> kubuntu.org I mean
<newz2000> it works for me...
<newz2000> pips1: so you'll have to use your imagination then
<newz2000> ﻿we made their download page an iframe that is served from the ubuntu
<newz2000> that way the mirror list gets updated automatically when ubuntu's does.
<newz2000> and gives a nice simple interface
<newz2000> similar to ubuntu's but with diff colors
 * pips1 wishes he could see the real thing
<newz2000> I wonder why I can't and you can...
<pips1> bizarre, indeed
<pips1> ERROR
<pips1> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<pips1> Generated Thu, 10 Jul 2008 22:19:38 GMT by jujube.canonical.com (squid/2.6.STABLE18)
<newz2000> ooh
<newz2000> Ng: are you around?
<newz2000> Ng: unping, trying in #is instead
<newz2000> one of the front end caches must be having a problem, which is why it works for me
<pips1> right
<pips1> squid
<newz2000> pips1: several people on the team have asked me for non-graphic design projects to do. I don't know if you're looking for help on the edubuntu website and if you are looking if you have any tasks you'd be willing to farm out.
<newz2000> but if you do, maybe you'd like to propose them
<pips1> oh, nice. sure, we can use help!
<newz2000> why don't you send me an email and I'll add them to the task lists (we have two, current tasks and future tasks).
<newz2000> you don't have to give a ton of details but ideally the tasks would be very specific
<pips1> I want to touch base with the edubuntu folks... i've been out of touch since uds..!
<pips1> ok, i understand, there smaller and concrete the task, the more likely someone snaps it up... makes sense
 * pips1 browses throught the ubuntu-website ML archive
<pips1> *through
<newz2000> pips1: I can't remember, do you have a co-webmaster for your site?
<pips1> highvoltage:
<newz2000> ah, right
<newz2000> well, if you're not yet subscribed, you should consider yourself invited to participate in the web presence team list
<pips1> I'm doing that now
<newz2000> I will retire for a while, have a nice evening or whatever it is where you are. ;-)
<pips1> ok, cu!
<pips1> I'm going to bed soon
 * Volans back
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-11
<Volans> Hi all
<newz2000> howdy
<melat0nin> hi-ho
<newz2000> just posted a web developer job to the employment page if anyone is interested
<newz2000> (work from home)
<melat0nin> o.O
<newz2000> also there's a graphic designer job open, London based
<Volans> QA Engineer?
<newz2000> yeah, one of those too. Quality Assurance
<melat0nin> lol
<melat0nin> i can't find the jobs page on ubuntu.com
<melat0nin> ironically enough
<newz2000> www.ubuntu.com/employment
<newz2000> (link is at the very bottom)
<melat0nin> oh right, sorry :x
<melat0nin> nice job
<melat0nin> wish i had the expertise :)
<Volans> newz2000: you maintain also the launchpad site?
<newz2000> no, separate team
<Volans> ah ok, because on edge there is a big problem with tabs
<newz2000> I'd report it as a bug
<Volans> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Volans> for example
<boredandblogging> isn't edge for people who are LP beta testers?
<Volans> maybe is already signaled, I don't have already check
<melat0nin> newz2000: i wasn't sure if it's really a 'bug', but is it a good idea to have launchpad show people's email addresses in plan text? tis a spammer's dream
<Volans> melat0nin: the email address is showed only after login
<Volans> melat0nin: the jabber contact is plain text, but readable from bots
<melat0nin> Volans: d'oh you're right
<melat0nin> sorry ;)
<newz2000> well, you're free to raise any concern as a bug
<newz2000> let the developers decide
<newz2000> but I'm pretty sure they'll ignore it, since they also list gpg keys which clearly expose email addresses
<melat0nin> nah it's fine, i didn't think to check what it showed when not logged in.  I'm fine with other members seeing my addy :)
<melat0nin> newz2000: oh yeah
<melat0nin> hmm
<melat0nin> that's not ideal
<melat0nin> (imho)
<newz2000> if you put your key on a server you really can't avoid the email getting shown. It's like getting listed in the telephone book. http://pgp.cs.uu.nl/doc/top_1000.html for example.
<newz2000> (key server I mean)
<melat0nin> yeah
<melat0nin> might make a melat0nin mail for this kind of thing, in that case
<melat0nin> does that involve creating a new key or can the addy just be changed? (i'm new to pgp)
<newz2000> You can add a new email address to your key but I don't know if you can remove one. You'll have to ask around.
<melat0nin> okay will have a dig
<newz2000> but if you've already published it I don't suspect there's a huge benefit to unpublishing it at this point. Better to invest energy in a good spam blocker. :-/
<melat0nin> spose
<melat0nin> gmail does a good job, can't complain
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> ok, question for the day... do you like or dislike creating fixed width sites (as opposed to fluid or elastic sites)?
<melat0nin> i like fixed
<Volans> I don't like... I prefer % margin to the right and left
<melat0nin> e.g. www.concernedcitizen.co.uk (my modded brainstorm site)
<newz2000> and why do you like fixed width or fluid layouts?
<melat0nin> fixed width = more control.  not great with all the different sizes of monitors today, though
<Volans> fluid: more adaptable to all monitors from 10'' to apple's mega screens ;) (if the content is made in order to do that avoiding too much overlapping when reduced in size)
<Volans> i prefer the % margins, like 4% for examples
<newz2000> Volans: how wide is your web browser window typically?
<melat0nin> trouble is some sites look rubbish with massive amounts of whitespace
<Volans> alt+f10 ;)
<newz2000> maximized?
<newz2000> how wide in pixels? (if maximized, what's your screen res?)
<Volans> newz2000: yeah, always and FF with only one toolbar, opened without borders with alltray, so having a 1280x800 laptop 15,4'' screen I maximize the vertical space
<newz2000> I think I need to ask a larger group of users. We've gotten two replies, one for and one against fixed width.
<melat0nin> lol
<Volans> newz2000: I have signaled the FF 1.5 release notes bug to asac that have replied now: bug 243064
<ubot3> Malone bug 243064 in ubuntu-website "page "releasenotes 604" not found" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243064
<newz2000> Google Analytics says only 7-8% of the website's users have a screen width less than 1024px wide but I'm curious how many people with 1024px screens use full width windows
<newz2000> GA doesn't tell effective viewable screen size
<melat0nin> newz2000: is it worth considering the layouts of other popular sites?
<newz2000> yes, I've looked and most major homepages are fixed width
<Volans> newz2000: take in consideration also the future diffusion of mini laptop like eeepc, olpc etc...
<newz2000> I think that's because its easier to create an attractive visual presence with fixed width
<newz2000> Volans: exactly my thought process
<Volans> with screens from 8 to 12''
<melat0nin> newz2000: i chose fixed width based on the BBC news website because it's the most used site in the UK apparently (and one of the most in the world)
<newz2000> I've noticed that a lot of the major tech firms still target an 800px width for their homepage
<melat0nin> newz2000: "I think that's because its easier to create an attractive visual presence with fixed width" precisely
<newz2000> Volans: I've seen three types of small screen web browsers...
<Volans> newz2000: I hate the very large empty margins in homepages... for example also ubuntu.com for me is too little now
<newz2000> on eeepc type pcs they have an 800px wide screen so normal browsing works
<newz2000> on iphones there's zooming so you get a normal experience
<newz2000> and then most mobile phones butcher all formatting regardless
<melat0nin> newz2000: i'll be getting a MSI Wind in the next few days (10"/1024x600) so i'll let you know ;)
<newz2000> I need to get something small to start testing with. I've only played with them in the mall.
<newz2000> (but the msi is too big to be representative of small screen browsers imho)
<melat0nin> Yeah me too, actually planning to buy this weekend/early next week tho
<newz2000> (still a cool device)
<melat0nin> ah
<melat0nin> okay
<newz2000> melat0nin: do you have children?
<Volans> newz2000: as an example (I don't like the site) look at http://virgilio.alice.it/ and click on the image to the top-left to enlarge
<melat0nin> is it worth considering devices with less than 1024W resolution? the eeepc701 is the only one (800 wide), all newer UMPCs are generally 1024 or higher
<melat0nin> newz2000: no, i'm 22 :)
<newz2000> ok. I'm curious if webkinz works on those small notebooks. considering getting one for my son. :-)
<newz2000> Volans: yes, it targets 800px wide
<newz2000> but I think they've gone overboard
<Volans> newz2000: nobody can say nothing if you made a 1000px fixed width site (24px are for the scrolling bar)
<melat0nin> i don't like those buttons... i would have serious doubts about how many normal web users make use of them
<newz2000> Volans: eeepc users would say something
<Volans> eheheh
<Volans> but I still prefer fluid
<newz2000> it would annoy me too because I never keep my browser window > than 950px wide
<melat0nin> newz2000: how many 701 owners are there? Is it worth catering for a pretty tiny market?
<Volans> we ha made fluid the ubuntu-it sites
<newz2000> depends on the site...
<melat0nin> esp since the 701 is now obsolete and being replaced by >=1024px netbooks
<newz2000> for ubuntu.com maybe not, I doubt it attracts many mobile users
<newz2000> but 800px wide is huge for mobile devices and they are growing more and more common
<melat0nin> perhaps something like 900? gives minimum cut-off for 800W devices
<newz2000> too much cut off. 850 is max, and 800 is probably better
<newz2000> that italian site is 750 which is too narrow
<Volans> newz2000: and made a 500px or so version of the site for mobiles (wap/umts) and redirect there the 800px users?
<melat0nin> hmm it's a difficult one
<newz2000> I won't target anything smaller than 800px wide
<Volans> newz2000: and for wap/umts/ or similar?
<newz2000> ﻿I've been thinking about a layout that expands not by stretching content area but instead restacking the layout to optimize for less scrolling on wideer screens
<newz2000> Volans: for ubuntu.com I don't think it's a target user
<Volans> newz2000: very good idea the first! for target users... maybe ubuntu.com not, but wiki and forum yes
<Volans> newz2000: apple use a 980px apparently fixed
<Volans> width
<newz2000> yeah, MS is 934
<newz2000> oracle is fluid
<newz2000> sun, redhat, ubuntu are fixed
<Volans> redhat is 750.... too small
<newz2000> I agree
<newz2000> I wonder how many people think Ubuntu is too wide
<Volans> opensuse is fullpage fluid but with minimun width at about 800
<newz2000> not the homepage
<newz2000> which imho is the only page on the site that looks nice
<Volans> yeah, I mean the internal pages
<newz2000> novell uses 924px fixed
<Volans> fedora is fluid 18px fixed margin, very unlike when you resize the page due to a big image that exit on the right
<newz2000> oh, they've improved their site recently
<newz2000> nice job
<Volans> newz2000: there are plan to put the ubuntu wiki on a more "web 2.0" layout?
<newz2000> when we get something good we'll harmonize things
<newz2000> assuming that comes after the upgrade to 1.6
<Volans> ok I know that sysadmins are working on that
<newz2000> fedora kind of does what I mentioned, optimize for less scrolling
<newz2000> see here: http://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora
<newz2000> if you widen that page you get three columns, if you shrink it two and then one
<newz2000> (in the blue boxes)
<newz2000> its a little distracting, but maybe its just the contrasty black right border
<Volans> is a simple <ul> but yes, good choice
<newz2000> I really like their logo since they redid it
<Volans> I have an hat with that logo :)
<newz2000> well, I don't like it enough to wear it around. :-)
<newz2000> (might send the wrong message)
<Volans> I went to a fedora open day here in Rome and they give it and other gadgets
<Volans> I went to see how they organised their fedora 9 release party
<Volans> sun is 780px fixed
<Volans> newz2000: for a bur related to the rendering problem of the hardy release day ( see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13852773/Ubuntu%20Homepage%20AS.PNG ) I can mark it as fix released?
<newz2000> yes, its resolved
<Volans> and newz2000 perhaps you are interested in reply to the bug 221364 ;)
<ubot3> Malone bug 221364 in ubuntu "Ubuntu webiste not easily accessible in different languages" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221364
<Volans> s/interested in/interested to/
<newz2000> sure, I can do that
<Volans> newz2000: there is a "low" bug confirmed for the wiki footer... but it is a 2006 bug ;)
<newz2000> confirmed? Interesting. what #?
<Volans> bug 47051 already assigned to you ;)
<ubot3> Malone bug 47051 in ubuntu-website ""Credits" and "Site Map" links on Edubuntu wiki are broken" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47051
<Volans> credits is correct, but sitemap is already broken
<newz2000> go ahead and assign it to me and later today I'll see how difficult to resolve. I dont' think I have edit access to those atm.
<Volans> is already assigned to you, I have replied, hoping this will send you a notification
<newz2000> ok
<Volans> newz2000: bugs related to servers ip are for the sysadmins, how to pass the bug to their team/project'
<Volans> ?
<newz2000> I think their team is canonical-sysadmin
<Volans> so I assign it to them?
<newz2000> are they old?
<Volans> is only one, I have assigned it to them... :) some months ago
<Volans> for the thai mirror
<newz2000> you are killing those bugs Volans. :-)
<Volans> ahahah
<Volans> newz2000: this bug is old, but make sense for every develop version of Ubuntu. the Ubuntu+1 version: bug 195987
<ubot3> Malone bug 195987 in ubuntu-website "Create placeholder for 8.04 release notes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195987
<Volans> maybe discuss it directly with asac ;)
<newz2000> that is a good idea
<newz2000> it kind of exists now actually, because the redirect's decission loop will fall through and leave you on the page listing all of the release notes
<newz2000> if(8.04) redirect to ./8.04; if (7.10) redirect to ./7.10; ...
<Volans> or you can make a http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/+1 page with temporary release notes or an alert that the release notes will be published only after the official release
<Volans> and redirect there every if(>latestrelease)
<Volans> (obviously depends on the code, how the wrapper is made)
<Volans> I have to go... bye bye
<newz2000> ok, ttyl Volans
<pierrelourens> hello
<newz2000> hey pierre
<Volans> Hi pierrelourens,  bye bye see you
<pierrelourens> see ya
<pierrelourens> how are you matt
<newz2000> pretty good here so far. :-) and you?
<pierrelourens> pretty good.  just reminded why I left Apple... as my stepdad is having tons of trouble updating his iPod Touch.
<pierrelourens> and catching up on the mailing list.  been busy lately :/
<newz2000> the mailing list has slowed way down this week
<BinaryDigits> I've been away for work, that's my only reason :)
<pierrelourens> well there's always an initial surge and then it slows down
<newz2000> yeah, that's ok with me
<newz2000> though I would like to hear if anyone is working on the feature tour project
<pierrelourens> I'd rather it be slow than overwhelming
<pierrelourens> :)
<BinaryDigits> yep me too
<newz2000> I added some code to the ubuntu.com website that will track when people use the navigation
<newz2000> so I can run reports starting next week to see if anyone uses the nav bars
<newz2000> user studies indicate global nav is one of the less effective navigation techniques because people tend to ignore them
<BinaryDigits> interesting
<pierrelourens> I sure don't use it... but then again, I mostly just type the URL I need from memory
<newz2000> yes, but imagine this... you've just bought a new thingamajig and plugged it into your pc
<newz2000> nothing happens
<newz2000> so what do you do?
<BinaryDigits> google :)
<BinaryDigits> home page
<newz2000> homepage?
<pierrelourens> Google / Ubuntu forums
<BinaryDigits> or if we do it right... the new ubuntu start page would have it already
<BinaryDigits> and people use that
<pierrelourens> ding ding ding
<BinaryDigits> w00t
<newz2000> :-)
<pierrelourens> Although, I did keep the ubuntu start page as my home page so I can generate canonical a little more money from google searches
<pierrelourens> hah
<BinaryDigits> I'm going to make a hand drawing on my ideas
<BinaryDigits> then i'll scan it
<newz2000> go for it
<newz2000> that's how I usually work too... I've created my own graph paper in inkscape and print it out and draw on it
<pierrelourens> i want the dot grid book : http://www.creativesoutfitter.com/Products/Dot-Grid-Book/9
<newz2000> http://www.bearfruit.org/files/gnome-bday-concepts.png
<BinaryDigits> i have a big sketchbook that i can use. I'm going to see if my scanner works in ubuntu actually, i have it set up on my mac already.... hmm
<newz2000> scan, digital camera, whatever works
<pierrelourens> BinaryDigits, how long have you been using ubuntu?
<BinaryDigits> that looks nifty newz
<newz2000> that was for the gnome bday homepage last year
<pierrelourens> very detailed ;)
<BinaryDigits> pierrelourens: off and on for about 3-4 years.  I started with Ubuntu as my main desktop after college on my custom pc... then went to Windows for a while due to work, and then decided to go towards mac recently since I wnated the macbook pro.  I always did have a spare pc with ubuntu however, so if i wanted to play i had it available
<BinaryDigits> now i've put it on my Dell work laptop, as dual boot, so I can use it when I'm home or whatever
<pierrelourens> Gotcha.  I like mac's build quality, one of the reasons i bought my macbook
<BinaryDigits> yep, true, aesthetics was a big seller for me sadly hehe
<pierrelourens> haha. completely understandable.
<pierrelourens> Although, I still yearn to build a custom, completely native Linux PC
<BinaryDigits> but I like that I know all 3 OS's and can use them interchangeably
<BinaryDigits> you should, it's great :)
<pierrelourens> Well, the only thing I don't have working great w/ my macbook is my MX revolution :(
<BinaryDigits> For my old custom one i had to recompile the kernel to get my sound working, and it was a great feeling of accomplishment when I did
<newz2000> yuck, I hated the bad ol' days
<pierrelourens> newz2000, mm?
<newz2000> of compiling kernels
<newz2000> and etc
<pierrelourens> I haven't used Windows since about 2005
<pierrelourens> I never had that experience.
<pierrelourens> I'm a young'un though..
<newz2000> pierrelourens: how old are you?
<pierrelourens> 16.
<newz2000> have you met ryanakca, the kubuntu webmaster?
<BinaryDigits> oh wow, i feel old hehe
<newz2000> pierrelourens: I think he's about your same age
<pierrelourens> BinaryDigits, if it makes you feel any better, I feel older/crankier than most of my peers.  Not to mention embarrassed because of my generation...
<pierrelourens> newz2000, No, I haven't met him.. but I'll look into it :)
<newz2000> if you had to be 25+ to help out Ubuntu we'd be half the OS we are now.
<BinaryDigits> pierrelourens: really? how come?
<pierrelourens> Well, thats the thing.  Because Ubuntu is open to youth, that's where we go... because there is no way for me to be involved with such a great community otherwise.
<BinaryDigits> that's awesome :)
<pierrelourens> BinaryDigits, If only you came to my high school for a single day.  There's a reason I'm very, very picky about my friends.
<BinaryDigits> are they clique-y?
<pierrelourens> Most of them are yuppies whose soccer moms are completely unaware of their drug use.
<pierrelourens> I live in Raleigh, NC...which is the typical suburbia.  It's not very diverse.
<BinaryDigits> oh yea, well you find that alot of places
<BinaryDigits> I'm originally from New York..I grew up near Queens, but on Long Island, where you get that alot
<pierrelourens> Yup.  Oh well :).  That's what the internet is for.
<pierrelourens> And there are always pockets of interesting people.
<pierrelourens> BinaryDigits, my girlfriend's dad grew up in brooklyn and her aunts currently live in Queens.
<BinaryDigits> yep true
<BinaryDigits> ah cool :)
<pierrelourens> how's that sketch going?
<BinaryDigits> i'm not doing it right now, getting ready for the gym. I will do it when I get back.  I just got home from work about an hour ago :)
<BinaryDigits> I'll go do that now actually. See you gents in a bit!
<pierrelourens> take it easy
<pierrelourens> :)
<pierrelourens> newz2000, do you prefer gnome or kde?
<newz2000> gnome.
<newz2000> nothing against kde just not had much opportunity to use it
<pierrelourens> same here. just curious :)
 * ryanakca is back after a week away
<newz2000> hey ryanakca
<ryanakca> woah, lovely away log...
 * newz2000 goes fishing...
<ryanakca> enjoy
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-12
<emgent> hello there.
<emgent> newz2000: ping bout Bug 247612
<ubot3> emgent: Bug 247612 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/247612 is private
<emgent> s/bout/about/
<pierrelourens> hello
<newz2000> h I emgent, I see it
<newz2000> did you find this on your own or is this a widely known problem?
<emgent> 0dd.
<newz2000> ok, thanks for reporting it privately
<newz2000> emgent: has this been reported to MoinMoin team?
<newz2000> (that you know of)
<emgent> http://moinmoin.wikiwikiweb.de/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=XSS&titlesearch=Titoli
<emgent> know issue do not include it.
<emgent> newz2000: what version of moinmoin is up on help.u.c ?
<newz2000> 1.6.3
<emgent> moin 1.6.3
<emgent> None yet.
<emgent> http://moinmo.in/SecurityFixes
<emgent> newz2000: seems that upstream it`snt vulnerable
<emgent> ok it is.
<newz2000> it is vulnerable?
<newz2000> they're running 1.7.0 on moinmo.in
<emgent> moinmo.in is vulnerable.
<emgent> moinmoin.wikiweb.de is not because is in read-only mode.
<emgent> but generally it`s a 0day bug.
<newz2000> emgent: how did you discover it?
<emgent> newz2000: my box
<emgent> auditing.
<emgent> newz2000: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-whitehat
<pierrelourens> newz2000, Do you ever stop working? ;)
<newz2000> I hate it when this stuff happens on a Friday night. I'm going to have to call someone and wake them up
<newz2000> pierrelourens: I checked back in to publish the announcement for alpha 2 release
<emgent> newz2000: anyway if for you it`s ok i will talk with upstream for try to coordinate a fix and advisory.
<newz2000> yes, please do
<newz2000> discretely, white-hatish of course.
<newz2000> like with us, and thanks. :-)
<emgent> sure :)
<emgent> newz2000: np, it`s funny for me :)
<emgent> newz2000: anyway why we dont use mod-security ?
<newz2000> I don't know, this server is not actually under my control, I just maintain its theme
<emgent> ah ok
<newz2000> but I have the cell phone # of the person who is in control
<newz2000> I'm having some people on our team look at it to decide the level of risk
<emgent> Rick Clark ?
<newz2000> no, but I should try him since he's in my time zone
<newz2000> or near it
<emgent> anyway dont worry
<emgent> it`s a low risk
<emgent> now it`s 0day.
<emgent> big idle in moin-dev argh
<newz2000> yeah, everyon'es in europe
<emgent> me too :)
<emgent> here 4.53 am
<emgent> pierrelourens: please fix your client :)
<pierrelourens> it's fixed. I was messing with crap :)
<emgent> heheh
<pierrelourens> xchat was wonky
<emgent> switch to irssi
<newz2000> emgent: there are better places to harass people than #ubuntu-website
<newz2000> if you don't mind :-)
<emgent> heheh sorry newz2000 :)
<pierrelourens> I didn't feel harassed, for the record
<pierrelourens> :)
<melat0nin> lol @ 'bragging rights' in EDGE -- why would someone brag about their timezone?
<melat0nin> newz2000: i'm going to spend alittle time now looking through the ubuntu site for any typos etc.  How big does somethng need to be before it should be reported as a bug?
<melat0nin> for example: http://www.ubuntu.com/support - under Buy Professional Support Services, the first sentence should really be two sentences.  The placement of the comma is wrong grammatically.
<newz2000> melat0nin: hi, if you think it needs fixed, go ahead and report it and we'll make get it resolved. Trick is to try and put the right amount of info in the bug report so that a fix can be applied as simply as posible.
<melat0nin> newz2000: okay will do
<melat0nin> newz2000: I don't want to tread on people's toes by submitting lots of style-related bugs, but there are some areas where the ubuntu.com website text is not good at all (even if it's grammatically correct) from a writing-for-the-web point of view
<melat0nin> Is there anything I can do to help this? I'm very conscious of the risk of offending people
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-13
<emgent> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hi emgent
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-06
<Agafonov> newz2000: hi, as  I can see, information about Russian support resources is not updated :(
<newz2000> correct, will get to it soon
<newz2000> sorry for the delay but was away from my PC for most of last week
<Agafonov> np. I just need to know someone remember about us :)
<newz2000> I have it flagged in my inbox for follow up, I think I'll be caught up by Wednesday
<newz2000> ack, just realized I'll be traveling next week so will get behind on my inbox yet again in the near future
<Agafonov> busy times :)
<Agafonov> ok, thanks.
<Agafonov> newz2000: btw, are you really one single person who may alter the site?
<newz2000> Agafonov: no, I'm responsible for the cms and the processes of editing the site but there are many editors
<newz2000> I actually don't do much editing, only the critical / hard stuff like homepage, press releases and download pages
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-08
<Agafonov> newz2000: thanks :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-09
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_FD gives me http://pastebin.com/d2e7fe308
<thorwil> interestingly, other job links do work
<jpds> newz2000: Ping.
<jpds> newz2000: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_FD/ is broken FYI.
<jpds> newz2000: And you should get a pretty 500 template :)
<SiDi> jpds: i think he's been told already today :p
<SiDi> but maybe he secretly fights to avoid a flash designer !
<jpds> SiDi: No harm in letting him know again :)
<newz2000> jpds: thanks
<newz2000> I did not know
<jpds> newz2000: You're welcome.
<jpds> Actually, no problem*
<newz2000> gah, these are always some kind of unicode error but can't find it now
<newz2000> got it. a long dash snuck in there
<ryanakca> newz2000: Did you get Riddell's email about the download page?
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-10
<newz2000> ryanakca: yes, I responded, assuming you're referring to the one from earlier this morning
<ryanakca> newz2000: No, I was referring to the one about the download page, (bittorrent, checksums, etc.) from Wednesday.
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-12
<Nikpik> Hi - is there anybody here to whom I can point out some PHP source being printed on the Ubuntu website?
<Nikpik> It's at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<SiDi> Nikpik: whats the problem exactly ? :/
<SiDi> ok i see
<SiDi> newz2000: EMERGENCY !
<SiDi> The kitten is dying !
<Nikpik> save the kittens
<SiDi> Everyone's away.
<knome> kill the kittens!
 * SiDi throws 2 angry kittens at knome
 * knome shoots the kittens with a pistol
 * SiDi throws a very angry mutant tiget at knome
<SiDi> tiger*
<knome> nahh
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-12
<daker> mhall119, is there any django session ?
 * ilmari idly wonders when maverick packages are going to show up on packages.ubuntu.com (bug 599887)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 599887 in ubuntu-website "packages.ubuntu.com is missing maverick (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599887
<mhall119> daker: there will be a django session Friday
<mhall119> two actually
<daker> oh thanks
<newz2000> hey all
<newz2000> webmaster job is hitting the site soon
<newz2000> if you're interested, in a nutshell: location is London, drupal experience, google analytics and "Immaculate attention to detail"
<newz2000> contact me directly and I can help you get your foot in the door
<stas__> newz2000: don't you have something for wordpress guys? :)
<newz2000> stas__: sorry, not at the moment.
<newz2000> Were you thinking about moving to London?
<stas__> newz2000: hmm, not really, just wanted to know about wordpress too :)
<mhall119> newz2000: is the location a strict requirement, or just a nice to have?
<newz2000> mhall119: I'm guessing they're going to consider this a strict requirement for now, but if no suitable candidates turn up they may open it
<newz2000> I've seen that happen before
<mhall119> ok
<dieki> newz2000: You sent my paste.u.c theme to the person that is in charge of that, but he's neither contacted me or altered the website. Was my theme not suitable?
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-13
<jpds> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_WM/
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-16
<knome> jpds, you online?
<jpds> knome: Am now.
<jpds> Sorry; I was up until 2:30 last night.
<knome> jpds, pm:)
<newz2000> hey all, I've been quite for a week, caught up in work
<newz2000> Do we know if anyone is deploying any of our new themes yet?
<mhall119> For anyone who's been wanting to learn Django, I'll be teaching it in #ubuntu-classroom in about 30 minutes
<newz2000> mhall119: will this be a beginner's guide?
<mhall119> yes, very beginners
<mhall119> it assumes you know Python, that's it
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-18
<emb1995> did anybody else notice the error in the USB stick "burn" on mac instructions on the download page?
<daker> mhall119, pls do you have a minute pls ?
<mhall119> daker: sure
<daker> i having some troubles with loco directory
<daker> one sec i'll paste the traceback
<daker> mhall119, http://ubuntuone.com/p/9tl/
<mhall119> daker: is this from the live site, or are you trying to get it running locally?
<daker> yes
<daker> iam trying to get it running locally
<mhall119> oh wow, a translation error it looks like
<mhall119> did you make changes to the codebase?
<daker> i didn't touch anything
<daker> just follow the INSTALL file
<mhall119> do me a favor, file a bug report on it and attach your log
<daker> oki
<mhall119> I may need some help from someone who knows more about internationalization than I do
<daker> i don't think it's a translation error
<daker> it's said that the relation events_globalevent doesn't exist
<mhall119> it's failing on a non-ascii character
<daker> it's something related with the database
<mhall119> oh, well there's 2 errors then, the first like you describe, then it's failing trying to display the error message with non-ascii characters in it
<daker> mhall119, the backend is postgresql_psycopg2 ?
<mhall119> I haven't use that, /join #ubuntu-locoteams and let's see who else is awake
<daker> good thanks
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-11
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'll get to those as soon as I can
<nigelb> mhall119: er, we have a session on Friday
<cjohnston> howdy
<mhall119> the community web session, or lightning session? or both?
<nigelb> the community web
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> lightning talks are friday too, right?
<nigelb> yeah
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/spelling/+merge/67562
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/spelling/+merge/67563
<cjohnston> nigelb: for pip (sudo pip install flake8
<cjohnston> ) do you need python-pip?
<nigelb> yeah
<cjohnston> mhall119: what do you think about pushing an update for summit to clean out some work items
<nigelb> well, wwait
<nigelb> let me clean up my branches
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston: if nigelb's in agreement, he's the project leader now
<cjohnston> then do it
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> ya, but your the pusher
<cjohnston> why did you ask me about releasing LD then?
<mhall119> cjohnston: because I keep getting error emails
<cjohnston> nigel is the project manager tho
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/pip/+merge/67564  nigelb mhall119
<mhall119> cjohnston: not for LD he isn't
<mhall119> you're the PM for LD, he's the PM for summit
<mhall119> I'm the inconsequential guy who makes occasional contributions
<nigelb> and also happens to be the only person wwith shell access to the machine
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you look at the Parent Project, nigelb is the PM
<cjohnston> we do need to get mhall119 access to LD
<mhall119> IS says now
<cjohnston> no?
<mhall119> right
<cjohnston> i know
<mhall119> I only have summit access because not even IS wanted any responsibility for it
<cjohnston> is there anything other than the current MPs that need to go out with LoCo Directory?
<mhall119> cjohnston: not that I have
<cjohnston> nigelb:
<nigelb> yeah?
<cjohnston> ^
<nigelb> Well, to be fair, if there's something that stops those mails from hitting my inbox, that needs to go in. Anything else can wait.
<cjohnston> right.. but if we are pushing a release, and you have something you want to do real quick..
<cjohnston> mhall119: is there a MP for the email bug
<cjohnston> ok.. i see it now
<nigelb> Yeah, that's the uft8 fix
<cjohnston> mhall119: my bzr apps fixes broke some stuff
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/picasa-plugin/+merge/66722 I'm thinking bzr apps?
<cjohnston> instead of hosting it in LD
<daker> then we need to put each one on bzr app
<cjohnston> I think that would be best.. so that others can use it as well.. like twidenash
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb daker http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko
<cjohnston> look where the pictures should be
<nigelb> If its an RTL bug, I'm running away fast.
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> hush
<nigelb> Oh god, its tables
<daker> ?
<daker> i am seeing : "You don't have permission to view this pool"
<nigelb> ah, I thought you meant the team logo positioned wrongly
<daker> cjohnston, ?
<mhall119> cjohnston: probably the team needs to change their image host data
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, they put an email address instead of the Flickr account id
<nigelb> hah
<daker> yep ツ
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<cjohnston> mhall119: is the error with Korea produced when man.py update is triggered or what triggers the error?
<mhall119> cjohnston: the error is triggered whenever you view a certain page for the Korean team (event or venue, I don't remember now), but their link is also broken on the venues lists for the same reason
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> im just trying to figure out what i need to do to test it
<mhall119> the comma in the name "Korea, Republic of" breaks the reverse URL lookups
<cjohnston> we really need a better way to get data
<cjohnston> right
<mhall119> I didn't write a test for that, did I?
<cjohnston> for the bug? i dunno
<cjohnston> havent looked at it yet
<cjohnston> trying to import data
<mhall119> mark it "Needs Fixing" with a comment that it needs test cases
<cjohnston> you going to be able to do that soon?
<mhall119> probably
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> I'm going to force myself to write tests for LD and summit at any rate
<cjohnston> do you remember what we had talked about mhall119, about removing some of the items from the import-live-data
<mhall119> we had talked about limiting the number of users to only those that were needed
<cjohnston> i dunno how to do that.. lol
<mhall119> I looked into it a while back, it's not easy
<cjohnston> nice
<cjohnston> can you maybe fix the import for the json?
<mhall119> part of our problem is that sqlite3 on ext4 is sloooooow
<cjohnston> teach me to use postgres ;-)
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'll look at it again and see what can be done, I might be able to script it
<cjohnston> schweet
<mhall119> ugh, probably easier to redo the import-live-data than teach postgres
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> even just teaching me enough to be able to just use it?
<mhall119> I'm not even at that point yet
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> newz2000: just refer to my email for reference to the ping :-)
<cjohnston> now alejandraobregon shows up ;-)
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: hello. i'm on holiday :) Everything ok?
<cjohnston> hey coalwater
<coalwater> o hi
<cjohnston> if you checkout the branch for LD, there is an INSTALL file I believe it is..
<coalwater> my system doesn't run py files, just downloads
<cjohnston> coalwater: we moved all of the community website projects to here
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> I'm not sure then
<cjohnston> mhall119: I did an import, and there is no korea event... too
<cjohnston> boo
<mhall119> .w 23
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> cjohnston: check korean venues
<cjohnston> it just links to /events/venues
<mhall119> coalwater: you will need a database to run loco-directory, but you can use sqlite instead of postgres
<coalwater> i see, i just want it to change something on a view, so i don't need the db much
<cjohnston> coalwater: the approved image?
<coalwater> yea
<cjohnston> you should be able to do that completely in the templates
<coalwater> yea, but i wanted to see it, test it u know
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> you would need the db for that
<coalwater> ok i think i got few things working
<coalwater> what after i run server from manage.py
<coalwater> cjohnston, does it take long to update? i ran manage.py update and its takinig long, what is it doing, is it updating the db from a url or something?
<daker_> coalwater, it's pulling live data from loco.ubuntu.com in json format
<cjohnston> yes, it does take a long time.. update i believe is downloading the list of teams.. i dont remember what else.. I just use import-live-data now which will download pretty much everything.. that one takes years
<coalwater> so i should cancel or what?
<cjohnston> I would cancel it and do an import-live-data for what you need
<coalwater> with manage.py ?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> ./manage.py import-live-data
<cjohnston> it will take forever
<coalwater> so live data is faster or slower? lol
<cjohnston> slower, but gives you the info you need
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> i wanted a faster thing :D
<cjohnston> faster isnt better
<cjohnston> :-P
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> i guess ill leave it update and i could try doing the bug from work whenever im bored
<mhall119> lpupdate only gets you teams and a handful of users, no events, venues, meetings, etc
<mhall119> import-live-data will give you everything you need to test any part of loco-directory
<cjohnston> mhall119: does lpupdate get you the status of teams (approved or not)
<mhall119> it should
<mhall119> since that comes from launchpad
<daker_> can someone take a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.707614/+merge/65124 ?
<cjohnston> daker_: i was trying to figure a way to test it
<daker_> i remember that i was using ronnie's account to test it
<ronnie> daker_: using my account :S
<daker_> cjohnston, just use your lp account to login, then go the admin and edit your username
<daker_> :)
<cjohnston> good pont
<cjohnston> point
<daker_> i know i know :)
<coalwater> cjohnston, where are the styles saved? if i want to give my div a style,
<daker_> coalwater, loco_directory/media/css/newstyle.css
<coalwater> bzr pull updates my branch right ?
<daker_> yep
<coalwater> cjohnston, or any body, any css comments? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14224314/team-listing.png, the part that says the logo meanings
<coalwater> i tried to use available classes
<coalwater> colors, etc
<cjohnston> I would switch them coalwater
<coalwater> switch how
<cjohnston> text looks too light imo
<cjohnston> approved unapproved
<cjohnston> instead of unapproved approved
<coalwater> swap them ?
<cjohnston> yup
<coalwater> and darker color ?
<cjohnston> ya.. just the regular text color
<coalwater> i didn't find a regular, the regular was black i think
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> try putting it in an area like http://loco.ubuntu.com/about/ "What is the LoCo Team Directory"
<cjohnston> that might not work, but id like to see it
<coalwater> on the top of the page? in a rounded box?
<cjohnston> at the bottom in the rounded box
<coalwater> the text is too little don't u think?
<coalwater> ill mess with firebug and show u a screenie
<cjohnston> i think the text size is fine
<coalwater> cjohnston, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14224314/Screenshot.png ?
<coalwater> & http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14224314/Screenshot-1.png
<coalwater> i think the second one is better
<coalwater> i posted 3 screenies on the bug, i need to get to sleep, its 12:30 and i need to wake up for work, according to the replies i'll modify the css then push
<coalwater> night all
<ntoombs> I'm having a problem getting port 80 to open for my apache web server
<ntoombs> I've forwarded it to my server and i've made sure that my isp isn't blocking it
<cjohnston> ntoombs: try #ubuntu-server or maybe #ubuntu for support
<ntoombs> cjohnston: I figured this would be a good place to come seeing as how port 80 goes to websites. Was I wrong?
<cjohnston> ntoombs: this isn't a support channel.. it is a channel for discussion of the ubuntu web presence..
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb paultag et al, comments on the screenshots on bug 783544 ?
<ntoombs> oooh ok. Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783544 in loco-directory "Teams listing's small logos aren't informative enough (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783544
<cjohnston> np ntoombs
<cjohnston> daker_: ping.. trying to review your merge
<cjohnston> mhall119: your patch is approved, but needs tests i guess still
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-12
<mhall119> cjohnston: how about my teams list speed improvements?
<cjohnston> its already approved
<cjohnston> just waiting on nigels bot
<cjohnston> you didnt put in a commit message so its been sitting there all day
<cjohnston> stupid NameField!
<cjohnston> btw
<mhall119> yes, NameField sucks
<mhall119> btw, cranberry has South 0.7
<cjohnston> it does?
<cjohnston> when did that happen
<mhall119> dunno, dholbach told me
<cjohnston> hmm
<mhall119> 0.7.3
<mhall119> so use manage.py schemamigration
<mhall119> I think there's code in there so that NameField will work without you having to do anything when you use 0.7
<cjohnston> i think thats what it is
<cjohnston> and it blows
<mhall119> what blows?
<cjohnston> namefield
<mhall119> like I said, it should "just work" with south 0.7
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642270/
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642272/
<mhall119> pastebin the actual migration script
<mhall119> why is it getting rid of the participants table?
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642273/
<cjohnston> i dunno
<cjohnston> might be my fault
<cjohnston> give me a couple
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/tracklead
<cjohnston> thats what is deleting
<cjohnston> any thoughts mhall119 ?
<mhall119> one second
<mhall119> cjohnston: I have no idea what's causing the deletion
<mhall119> do you get that when you use South 0.6?
<mhall119> btw, I pushed a new version of my LD venues fix to add test cases
<cjohnston> mhall119: when running 0.6 I get the NameField error
<mhall119> :(
<cjohnston> did you try it?
<cjohnston> I wonder if something wasnt properly migrated in the past
<cjohnston> or if updaitng django f'ed it up
<cjohnston> I have a whole bunch of MPs that need review
<mhall119> later, I'm tired and heading to bed
<nigelb> good night mhall119
<mhall119> good morning nigelb
 * nigelb is now 23
<jledbetter> nigelb, Happy birthday
<nigelb> jledbetter: Hey! THank you :)
<paultag> nigelb: if you make it over tonight, I've got some scotch with your name on it
<nigelb> paultag: hah. There's always fedex :D
<paultag> nigelb: well that's no fun unless we can share the toast
<mhall119> nigelb: Happy Birthday
<nigelb> paultag: Good Point!
<mhall119> paultag: he meant he can fedex himself
<nigelb> mhall119: Thanks :)
<nigelb> hahaha
<paultag> mhall119: hahahaha
<paultag> truth
<paultag> dude today was ubuntu kung-fu loco day
<paultag> I just kicked so much ass
<mhall119> safer than crossing the street
<paultag> mhall119: my crushed belongings beg to differ
<mhall119> have you seen how they drive?
<paultag> mhall119: fedex is a hazard to all mankind, we can all sleep at night knowing no human are handled by them
<nigelb> haha, its Tara's birthday too  (Novacut)
 * mhall119 can think of a few I'd like to ship without insurance
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> mhall119: so, I've not pushed a single line of fixes against syn
<paultag> I'm so bummed at this code I don't even want to touch it
<nigelb> paultag: If your friends didn't recognize Klingon, you shouldn't be friends with them any more :P
<paultag> nigelb: dude, those were both ubunfriends
<paultag> nigelb: I am shoked
<paultag> shocked, better yet
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> paultag: make 2.0 a complete re-write in python
<daker> mhall119, can pls test this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.707614/+merge/65124
<daker> cjohnston's output is odd
<mhall119> daker: later I will
<daker> ok tyt
<ronnie1> ping mhall119
<cjohnston> ronnie1: sorting events by approved teams?
<ronnie1> cjohnston: yes (still keep the region sorting too)
<coalwater> cjohnston, i think like putting all approved teams first then the unapproved later under them
<cjohnston> I disagree
<ronnie1> coalwater: yes
<cjohnston> I don't think we should segregate like that
<ronnie1> cjohnston: why not?
<cjohnston> I think the logo is good enough
<cjohnston> I think it would be discouraging
<coalwater> cjohnston, i think the top box looks better, do u ?
 * cjohnston goes to look
<coalwater> even easier to notice without scrolling all the way down
<cjohnston> I don't like it being "attached" to the subnav.. i'm thinking it probably wouldnt be following the design guidelines either
<coalwater> ok, so u want it floating like the about page ?
<cjohnston> thats my opinion, yes
<coalwater> do u have a design guidelines page?
<nigel> Just my two cents. we need to look at our goals of loco directory.
<nigel> Its about trying to make loco teams more accessible to new comers
<nigel> If we seggregate, it makes that harder.
<cjohnston> coalwater: design.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> design.canonical.com
<cjohnston> sorry
<nigel> If of course makes it easy to know which team is approved and which team is not, but that's not why loco directory was built.
<cjohnston> +1
<nigel> s/was/is
<coalwater> i don't mind them being sorted or not, it's just i got little confused when i opened the teams list for the first time, had to ask on the irc here to understand why some loco teams are grayed and some are not
<cjohnston> thats the point of the bug your working on coalwater
<nigel> I believe you were working on a legend or footnote for that. Isn't there already a mouseover?
<cjohnston> there is a mouseover
<coalwater> there is, but its not easly noticeable
<coalwater> easily
<coalwater> i think we might find a neat way we might also add a link on the guide of how to get ur team accepted
<nigel> Would making it linkable and poping out a fancybox help make it easier?
<nigel> s/fancybox/lightbox
<cjohnston> if i were to click the image next to the team, i would expect it to go to the team
<coalwater> so http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14224314/Screenshot-1.png on the top ?
<cjohnston> the size of -2 tho
<coalwater> -2 what
<coalwater> o ok
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> got it
<coalwater> small and thin ?
<cjohnston> si
<coalwater> i need to read more of python and django to be more helpful on the coding side, than just some templates :D
<coalwater> do all websites projects use python/django
<cjohnston> not all..
<cjohnston> theres wordpress and drupal too
<cjohnston> but most of what we do is django
<coalwater> is jledbetter around here often ?
<cjohnston> haven't seen her in a while
<coalwater> she's usually busy i suppose
<coalwater> i might get her to help me with jdango
<coalwater> django*
<jledbetter> Yeah, very busy, coalwater. You could try those classes I mentioned to you before.
<jledbetter> coalwater, And a django one now: http://p2pu.org/en/groups/introduction-to-django/
<ronnie1> cjohnston, nigel: if you wont want to destinguish between approved and "yet to be approved" (sounds more positive than "not approved"), why use different icons?
<cjohnston> how else would you want to differentiate
<cjohnston> there needs to be something
<cjohnston> propose better wording if you like
<cjohnston> but they are approved and not approved.. yet to be approved doesnt suit a team that lost their approval
<cjohnston> so then yet to be approved again?
<ronnie1> cjohnston: true
<nigel> ronnie1: I don't want to primarily just mention that.
<nigel> If it can be mentioned, good with me. That's all
<ronnie1> what i dont understand is that you do not want to sort them by approval, but still want to show approved/unapproved on the list page
<cjohnston> I like it the way it is
<cjohnston> others want it to be more clear
<cjohnston> but seperating them makes them even more different than just a logo
<ronnie1> i suggest using all the same icons (no differentiate between approved/unapproved) or sort by approved
<ronnie1> as the bug describes, the logo's are confsing
<cjohnston> thats why we are defining what the logos mean
<ronnie1> when you understand the logo's you can differentiate between approved/unapproved very easily
<cjohnston> i can mark it wont fix if you wish
<cjohnston> i agre
<cjohnston> agree
<cjohnston> thats why i dont think anything more is needed
<cjohnston> (than defining the logos)
<cjohnston> which is already done
<cjohnston> btw
<ronnie1> whats the use of displaying the approved/unapproved in this list actually?
<cjohnston> there arent any other lists
<cjohnston> transparency
<YoBoY> stupid question : why there should be a different display depending of this status of approved / not approved ? These teams are accepted to the "locoteams" group by an administrator. Yes we have to show users the team is or is not approved, but this information is for me only usefull on the team detail page. Opinions ?
<ronnie1> YoBoY: only on the detail page is good for me. but maybe czajkowski want to have an overview of approved/unapproved teams
<YoBoY> this overview exist on Launchpad no ?
<ronnie1> the 'problem' i have with the current solution, is that the differentiating logo's are cluttering the nice clean design/view of the site
<cjohnston> I'll pose this question then.. Why not? It is MORE work for us to change it. YoBoY your very own team doesnt use LP much.. we are trying to make LD a one stop shop for all needed info.
<cjohnston> ronnie1: then leave it the way it is.. if they want to know what the logo means, mouseover it
<YoBoY> cjohnston: and yes you are right, why not. I only think a user don't really search for that type of information in the first place. he search for events, support, users... and don't really care of the approved status of the eventual team he could find localy.
<cjohnston> The LC can use it to quickly find out information
<cjohnston> instead of having to click on the teams
<ronnie1> cjohnston: with the 'current situation' i mean the current live version, without the bugfix.
<cjohnston> ronnie1: how is it cluttering anything.. there is a logo (or bullet point) for each team
<ronnie1> cjohnston: for the LC we can think of other solutions. normal users do not have to differentiate in my opinion
<cjohnston> why make more work
<cjohnston> and why duplicate efforts
<cjohnston> there is already a team list, why make another
<YoBoY> it was just a question, I also think it's great to be able to see how many teams are grown enought to be approved teams :)
<cjohnston> so there is another reason for having it
<ronnie1> because users an LC have different interests. Its not that 'it has to be the way i want', but i think it just looks better and raises less questions. I agree there are bugs that need more attention now
<YoBoY> +1
<cjohnston> but the current design does not hinder the user
<cjohnston> other than being curious
<YoBoY> it's just an eyecandy bug for now
<cjohnston> and if they are curious enough, they will figure out what it means
<cjohnston> and then they know
<cjohnston> and then they can look just like the lc and quickly see who is and isnt approved
<ronnie1> seeing growth is not as easy if they are not sorted. I suggest coalwater makes the fix and we merge it. we maybe have a look later to improve it
<cjohnston> im fine with that.. i disagree with sorting
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston  where are you with the django package upgrade ?
<daker> django 1.1.1 sucks :/
<ronnie1> cjohnston, daker, coalwater: i just worked a bit on the event detail page. i redesigned the "attending" block. Feedback is welcome
<ronnie1> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3192/event1z.png
<ronnie1> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4746/event2pl.png
<ronnie1> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7658/event3.png
<daker> imageshack doesn't work for me :/
<ronnie1> hmm, ill do ubuone then, moment
<ronnie1> http://ubuntuone.com/p/14B7/
<ronnie1> http://ubuntuone.com/p/14B6/
<ronnie1> http://ubuntuone.com/p/14B3/
<daker> nice!!
<coalwater> cairo :o
<coalwater> ronnie1, sorry what's the original links :D
<ronnie1> coalwater: current live version: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/egyptlocoteam/1055/detail/
<coalwater> funny thing im egyptian but for some reason i don't believe in our loco team
<ronnie1> oh the pyramid people :P
<coalwater> i like how compact it is
<coalwater> found a friend on the list lol
<ronnie1> :D
<ronnie1> coalwater: nice to see new fresh loco-directory developers :)
<coalwater> u mean me ? lol i still need much to be called a loco directory developer
<ronnie1> any help is welcome, even small steps
<ronnie1> im not as active anymore as i used to be. I want to do more, but have limited time :(
<daker> ronnie1, the label at the bottom right is too small
<ronnie1> daker: which screenshot?
<ronnie1> what label?
<daker> the lp username on the comments list
<coalwater> bottom left u mean
<ronnie1> daker, thats a part of the screenshot i didnt change yet. also the irc channel is too small
<ronnie1> ill work on that another time
<daker> i was just reporting it :)
<ronnie1> daker: great! we have a buglist for these things ;)
<daker> ok
<ronnie1> coalwater: that small label issue is maybe a great bug to start, coalwater
<ronnie1> its only css/templates
<coalwater> report it and give me a link to bookmark
<coalwater> im working on this one right now, when i finish it i could switch to it
<coalwater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/783544
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783544 in loco-directory "Teams listing's small logos aren't informative enough (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Low,Confirmed]
<daker> i am going to report it
<coalwater> i want to get membership to lp's loco-dir-dev team :(  lol
<daker> cjohnston, ask mhall119 or cjohnston
<daker> i mean coalwater
<daker> coalwater, bug 809597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809597 in loco-directory "The lp username on the event's comment is too small (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809597
<coalwater> ok
<daker> what's your lp username ?
<daker> coalwater,
<mhall119> cjohnston: coalwater, i'm against segregating teams by approval status
<coalwater> daker, same name
<daker> done.
<coalwater> thanks
<daker> yw
<coalwater> sry was eating and trying to keep my keyboard clean
<coalwater> mhall119, excuse my poor english, but what does segregate mean
<mhall119> coalwater: separating them
<coalwater> hm well i wasn't gonna do any kind of sorting, that's up to u, im just working on the tiny ui change
<mhall119> we can attempt some basic sorting by country name
<mhall119> unfortunately the lack of standard naming convention means we can't sort by name
<head_victim> mhall119: on that note, I have no idea how hard it would be but just throwing the idea out there, there is already "State/Province/Region" and "City" fields in the team details, would it be difficult to add a "Country" so then you have all the data you need to sort with?
<head_victim> Hold on, there is already a countries list.
<coalwater> city without country? that's a bit weird
<mhall119> head_victim: we already have a field for country
<head_victim> Is there a way of sorting with that field?
<head_victim> Try to manufacture a "standard" naming using the edited fields for use purely to list teams.
<mhall119> I'm not sure on sorting, it's a many-to-many field
<mhall119> a team can have multiple countries
<head_victim> It does seem to get a bit more complex everytime I hear more about how varied the teams are.
<mhall119> yeah
<coalwater> are the countries entered by a text box ? or do we have auto complete/ drop down menu ?
<coalwater> o wait, a team has many countries?
<head_victim> It's a scrollable list
<coalwater> i think ill stick with css bugs untill i study the system more, instead of asking silly questions lol
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-13
<mhall119> coalwater: if you're good with css, you might see if you can help Ronnie, he's working on a new layout for the main page
<cjohnston> howdy
<cjohnston> mhall119: you should have been at the meeting I was just at ;-)
<mhall119> oh?
<mhall119> this one of the P5 meetings?
<mhall119> or whatever that group was
<cjohnston> no..
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Orange County Young Republicans
<cjohnston> met George LeMieux
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> what do you think of him?
<mhall119> he just raised a whole heck of a lot of money didn't he?
<cjohnston> Good speaker.. I don't know much about him.. Yes he did
<mhall119> I'm beginning to think we should create a ##florida-politics
<cjohnston> it may just be you and me
<mhall119> but at least we won't be annoying everybody else
<mhall119> ##politics is like a sewer
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> did you tell Mr. LeMieux that he needed a Google+ account?
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> did you see my http://mhall119.com/+ ?
<mhall119> you should make one
<cjohnston> i did
<cjohnston> im still flipping pissed off at google
<mhall119> chrisjohnston.org/+ doesn't redirect
<cjohnston> i did see it
<mhall119> and how can you be pissed off at our don't-be-evil overlords?
<mhall119> oh, ok
<cjohnston> cause i cant use my email address
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<cjohnston> chris@chrisjohnston.org != +
<mhall119> I don't follow
<cjohnston> I can't use my emaila ddress because its a google apps address
<mhall119> oh, really?
<cjohnston> si
<cjohnston> google still does not let apps users create profiles
<mhall119> that's an odd restriction
<cjohnston> prolly cause apps is normally business
<jledbetter> cjohnston, Ditto. Had to use my other gmail address :/
<jledbetter> I was hoping it was a setting I just needed to turn on like let users of this domain make profiles or somesuch.
<cjohnston> jledbetter: me too
<cjohnston> sucks
<jledbetter> yeah... specially since people keep adding me with my @jessicaledbetter address. oy :)
<cjohnston> i wish there was a good feedback method for google
<cjohnston> and for AT&T
<jledbetter> I like the feedback. Dunno how they sift through it all though.
<cjohnston> mornin
<coalwater> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> o/
<nigelb> o-
<nigelb> o\
<nigelb> o-
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> well, that's enough exercise for the right hand
<coalwater> \o
<coalwater> cjohnston, can i be added to loco-directory-dev please :D
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> -dev is a "rights" team, meaning that being on the team gives someone certain rights..
<cjohnston> So to join one would need to get to know us and let us get to know them
<nigelb> s/rights/permissions - Better clarity
<coalwater> o i see, ok
<cjohnston> what nigelb saif
<cjohnston> said
<nigelb> cjohnston: Not a great day for spelling today, is it? ;)
<cjohnston> i just woke up
<cjohnston> and no
<cjohnston> schools out for the semester
<cjohnston> so i dont need to spell anymore
<nigelb> Oh good, I can assign all my bugs to you
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> too much other crap going on
<cjohnston> look in ##!@#$%^ channel and you will see
<nigelb> oh, wait
<nigelb> joining
<coalwater> so cjohnston are u busy, i want u to review my code , just to make sure im doing something wrong lol
<cjohnston> coalwater: have you done a merge propsal?
<coalwater> no, wanted it to get checked first
<coalwater> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~coalwater/loco-directory/fix-783544/revision/450, just noticed the missing/additional empty lines, i'll fix that, but other than that is the css alright ? hmm, i could delete a couple of rules i guess, but is there an initial opinion, like something i shouldn't do or that i should do ?
<cjohnston> coalwater: please update your branch from trunk
<nigelb> coalwater: I don't have the time for a full code review, but please don't have /* block added by */, that's what bzr revisions are for.
<coalwater> okay, nigelb
<coalwater> sorry, bad cable at work, every now and then someone trips on it and we dc :D
<mhall119> coalwater: you don't need to be in the -dev team for 90% of the loco-directory work, it's only needed if you're going to be managing the project or packaging new releases
<coalwater> np
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: http://ethn.io/31879
<cjohnston> i already signed up
<cjohnston> ty
<mhall119> np
<coalwater> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~coalwater/loco-directory/fix-783544/revision/451, this looks like a more tidy diff right? when i reach home ill check which css rules i could remove, because i can't run the server here at work
<daker> mhall119, where are you with django package upgrade ?
<mhall119> nigelb: what the heck happened in Mumbai?
<daker> owee : 3 blasts 21 dead, close to 130 injured
<mhall119> daker_: the deal is that we can get Django 1.3 installed from source control into a local directory, and have that directory added to the PYTHONPATH
<mhall119> daker_: so really we just need to start testing out sites against 1.3, and fix anything that breaks
<daker_> if we are going to install it, i'll start porting the cloud portal too
<daker_> mhall119, our sites ?
<mhall119> loco-directory, summit, Hall of Fame, etc
<mhall119> daker_: is cloud portal on cranberry?
<daker_> i am mean the one
<mhall119> huh?
<daker_> i mean the new one*
<daker_> sorry ツ
<mhall119> ok, cloud portal isn't currently running on the same server as loco-directory and summit
<mhall119> it might get django 1.3 installed system-wide, maybe not, you'll have to ask the sysadmins
<daker_> mhall119, no if we are going to install django 1.3 on cranberry, i will ask the IS to deploy it on cranberry
<mhall119> no, cranberry will stick  with the lucid defaults for Django, but individual sites can get a local django 1.3 to use
<mhall119> Ronnie1: daker_: are you guys going to be able to make this evening's LD call with jono?
<Ronnie1> mhall119: yes, im ready at 21:00 GMT (right?)
<mhall119> Ronnie1: assuming GMT == UTC, yes
<Ronnie1> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you still need to be dialed in?
<daker> mhall119, no :/ i forgot to buy a new mic
<mhall119> hmmm, not sure if there's a local number you can dial into
<Ronnie1> mhall119: im now busy designing a better event detail page: http://ubuntuone.com/p/14Km/
<mhall119> Ronnie1: what about the better main page?
<Ronnie1> mhall119: the main page has already a design. is the backend code ready for it?
<Ronnie1> mhall119: http://ubuntuone.com/p/10gg/ <== main page (need to add the sub-nav back tought)
<Ronnie1> -t
<mhall119> Ronnie1: do you have HTML/CSS for that?
<Ronnie1> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> oh awesome, where?
<Ronnie1> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/blog-css
<Ronnie1> but it cannot be merged simply, because it contains 'sample html' to fake the dynamic content
<mhall119> but I can start piecing it into my feeds branch
<Ronnie1> mhall119: yes
<daker> mhall119, should i start porting LD to 1.3 ?
<Ronnie1> daker shouldnt be that hard ;)
<Ronnie1> i like to see how the class based views turns out tough
<mhall119> Ronnie1: daker: cjohnston: call in 10 minutes
<daker> :/
<Ronnie1> ready
<Ronnie1> altough i see noone online on skype
 * Ronnie1 is restarting skype
<daker> i wont be able to speak since i don't have mic :/
<coalwater> skype party? lol jk
<Ronnie1> if you have a double set of earphones, you can use them, but usually the quality is horrable then
<Ronnie1> but it works
<mhall119> FYI, jono is running a bit late due to network issues
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<Ronnie1> brb
<Ronnie1> back
<mhall119> daker: ring ring
<daker> mhall119, Ronnie1 bug 600583
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600583 in loco-directory (and 1 other project) "Enable user-controlled auto-login (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600583
<Ronnie1> if your interested to see the new main page design: http://ubuntuone.com/p/10gg/
<daker> skype is very bad for ears
<daker> Ronnie1, if you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/picasa-plugin/+merge/66722 :)
<daker> this is the last one then we can close that bug
<Ronnie1> its almost 00:00 here so i have to sleep in a minute. maybe i have time in the weekend or next tuesday
<daker> ok np
<daker> cjohnston, said that we need to put each one in a bzr app
<daker> pls is there anyone experiencing the same bug 797992 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797992 in loco-directory "Tooltip link not visible on edit team page (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797992
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you agree with me on the picasa plugin?
<coalwater> cjohnston, i've proposed the merging btw, just letting you know cause i'm going to sleep :D
<coalwater> night all
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-14
<nhandler> Not sure if it is a theme thing or part of the moin upgrade, but is there anything we can do to make the irc log formatter on wiki.ubuntu.com look a bit nicer? (or would this be better directed at the sysadmins?)
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't think the picasa stuff necessarily needs to be in it's own ap
<cjohnston> mhall119: you around still?
<nigelb> mhall119: 3 bomb blasts; 21 deaths and 141 injured :(
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> ive been in class
<cjohnston> where?
<cjohnston> mumbai?
<nigelb> cjohnston: mumbai, I thought you had vacation already
<cjohnston> vacation?
<cjohnston> when where what who?
<nigelb> cjohnston: I mean,I thought school was over
<nigelb> at least for summer
<cjohnston> different class
<nigelb> ah
<cjohnston> although tonight was the last night
<cjohnston> this wasn't a school class
<cjohnston> mhall119: so here is my thought.. lp.net/picasa-plugin (?) owned by django-foundations-dev just like twidenash?
<cjohnston> mhall119: plus Cory replied ;-)
<daker> cjohnston, just FYI we have a picasa, flickr and pixie plugin
<cjohnston> daker_: ping
<coalwater> pong :P
<coalwater> cjohnston, when u have time could u test my branch
<daker> cjohnston, yo
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-15
<cjohnston> coalwater: I need to get some clarification on the design guidelines
<cjohnston> but your design doesnt match the rest of the site
<cjohnston> daker_: any chance you could take a look at the second comment on your irc nick mp?
<coalwater> cjohnston, could you explain here or in the bug what's wrong/missing
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: what would you think of me creating a Makefile for loco-directory and summit, to do things like setup a virtualenv and get all dependent branches?
<mhall119> cjohnston, nigelb: staurtm wants to have a conference call with us next week to make sure the SSO deployment isn't going to break LD and summit
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm cool with that. Just pick a time and I'll be there.
<nigelb> daker_ / mhall119 / cjohnston: Oh god, so true http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2011/7/15/eppur-si-muove/
<nigelb> (its about timezones)
<daker> mhall119, yeah that would be good then we can just make a formula from it
<mhall119> daker: that's what we do in loco-directory already
<daker> you mean the INSTALL file ?
<mhall119> what?
<mhall119> I mean  in the database
<mhall119> storing times in UTC
<mhall119> what were you referring to?
<daker> i mean the makefile
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> we don't have anything like that yet
<mhall119> but I recently did it for an ISD project, and it worked pretty well
<cjohnston> coalwater: the grey does not match the grey for the rest of the site as a starter
<coalwater> it doesn't ? i got the hex code from firebug, from another class
<coalwater> ok, could u sum all the problems on the bug, and i'll work on it
<cjohnston> coalwater: for now thats all I have.. IIRC it was too dark of a grey.. I dont have it up right now.. use the same code as what is on the "What is the LoCo Team Directory" http://loco.ubuntu.com/about/
<coalwater> ok, just updated the branch
<coalwater> guess i used the footer grey
<coalwater> don't remember
<cjohnston> mhall119: do we have any update on getting django updated?
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> mhall119: or nigelb any chance one of you can do the reviews of my branches so we can try to get an update pushed please
<nigelb> Not today.
<coalwater> cjohnston, if you get any other comments it would be better if you let me know soon before the new week starts, have a project which is a bit tight on schedule at work :D
<cjohnston> daker_: daker, which ever you are, any chance you can do a couple review on my MPs please to help me get a release otu
<daker> cjohnston, it's 00:19 i am going to sleep, i'll look at them tomorrow
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ok
<daker> g'night.
<mhall119> cjohnston: asking IS about django was on my list for today, but I got caught having to fix ISD stuff
<cjohnston> g'nite daker... when you get a chance, check your mail on your branches
<cjohnston> mhall119: ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm stuck waiting on you for a release :-P
<mhall119> I know, I know
<cjohnston> did you see the review?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> my code or my review?
<cjohnston> your code
<mhall119> no, didn't see the review email
<cjohnston> I reviewed your MP
<mhall119> link?
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fixes-805280/+merge/66736
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-16
<Turl> newz2000: hi there
<newz2000> hey Turl
<Turl> newz2000: can you have popcon checked? It's been serving the same data for 3 days already
<newz2000> Turl: certainly
<Turl> thanks :)
<Turl> newz2000: how is oneiric going?
<newz2000> Interestingly enough, I'm pretty detached from that thesedays.
<newz2000> I've moved to a different team that deals with applications we use internally.
<Turl> nice
<newz2000> So I help the teams that do the release.
<newz2000> They don't seem too stressed, so I assume it's going well. :-)
<Turl> haha
<Turl> I kind of got detached too, jumped off from the ubuntu releases after natty got released
<Turl> no gnome3 support+unity was a deal breaker :/
<newz2000> I feel like there is a tremendous effort being put into Unity. Def give it a try when 11.10 comes out.
<newz2000> I expect it to be vastly improved.
<Turl> I might give it a go
<Turl> as things stand today, gnome3 is the best DE in my opinion
<newz2000> It'll be interesting to see how this pans out.
<Turl> yep
<Turl> did unity get integrated messaging?
<newz2000> what do you mean?
<Turl> on gnome3, when you get a message, a notification pops up from the bottom of the screen
<Turl> [pic] [Person name]: blah blah
<newz2000> oh, yeah, Unity has that
<newz2000> Just like Ubuntu with Gnome2
<Turl> if you hover it, it expands and shows the chat and you can reply inline
<newz2000> no, not that
<Turl> it's really cool, no need to switch tasks to reply
<daker> cjohnston, nigelb mhall119 auto fixed bug 711649 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711649 in loco-directory "My Name doesn't show in Meeting Chair list (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711649
<daker> should i close it ?
<nigelb> daker: do you know what fixed it?
<daker> the profile was not created
<nigelb> Yeah, have we fixed the issue of actually triggering the profile creation?
<nigelb> If not, I think we need to wait till that happens
<daker> ok
<Turl> hi all
<Turl> I was helping a friend and noticed some spam on the ubuntu wiki
<Turl> here more precisely https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<coalwater> what exactly do u see as a spam
<coalwater> plus i think the contents of the page it self is maintained by the docs people
<Turl> "teeth whitening"
<Turl> and some other links over that one
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> let me check
<Turl> that's certainly not wifi related :)
<coalwater> o ok,
<coalwater> got u
<coalwater> nicely hidden lol
<Turl> also
<Turl> extra reading is FULL of them :p
<coalwater> let me see if i can edit it, if not ull have to report it to the wiki team i think
<coalwater> wow, it has been hidden there since quite some revisions lol
<coalwater> ok Turl , i'll take care of it :D , with little help
<Turl> coalwater: great, thanks
<Turl> 336+ seems like all spam edits lol
<coalwater> that far? lol
<coalwater> also 362
<coalwater> yea i see
<Turl> spammers really go unnoticed on there lol
<coalwater> yea, lol
<coalwater> Turl, if u want to have some fun watching https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff?action=diff&rev2=372&rev1=339
<Turl> coalwater: still missing some :)
<coalwater> i know, we're looking into it, #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<Turl> ok :)
<Turl> probably those spammers got quite a bit of pagerank lol
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-17
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston nigelb does anyone have a log of bug 806005 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806005 in loco-directory "Error (as opposed to validation error) given if person enters more than 32,000 for 'number of guests' (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806005
<coalwater> sounds like some sort of overflow mabye?
<coalwater> sadly i don't have access to test it
<coalwater> daker, can u tell me where the validation is ?
<daker> coalwater, first we need the backtrace
<coalwater> well, if i had access i would have tried it my self
<daker> coalwater, access to what ?
<coalwater> 32k sounds like the int limit
<coalwater> create an event my self
<coalwater> :D
<daker> the validation should be added here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/events/forms.py#L156
<coalwater> "You can not add a new team event. You are not a member of any LoCo Teams."
<coalwater> it's a server side validation ?
<daker> coalwater, and you are not a member of any LoCo Teams ?
<coalwater> not really, i don't respect my loco team :D lol
<daker> ok
<daker> yep we need to add a server side validation or maybe both
<nigelb> daker: limitation of the variable
<coalwater> yea, i thought so
<Ronnie> daker, coalwater: i think that django should be solve this. Its a common IntergerField() provided be django itself
<coalwater> yea but python it self doesn't have int, double big int and such
<coalwater> double and big int are separate lol
<Ronnie> django itself does checking on input fields (for example IntergerField() is a normal textfield, but django checks if it is really a number, not a string). in the same checking functions i think django should check if the number does niet exceed 32-bit-ints
<daker> Ronnie, nigelb what do you this is the max number of guests? 100 ?
<daker> s/this/think
<coalwater> guests per user?
<coalwater> so loco direcotry thinks my name is coalwater2
<Ronnie> daker i think more than 10 is a really exception and when this happens, there is something wrong. but the only reason for limiting the number is the ValueError. Limiting the number to 50 should be more than enough i think
<nigelb> daker: I'll defer to what mhall119 has to say. I think ther are events with 5K participants. But definitely LC is not up for it in its current UX
<coalwater> the wrong name on logon is a known bug right ?
<nigelb> coalwater: yeah, the fix is waiting on IS.
<coalwater> sorry but what does IS mean ?
<Ronnie> coalwater: infra structure team
<coalwater> hm i see
<nigelb> IS is the canonical system admin team. They manage the server we run loco.ubuntu.com
<daker> nigelb, well i think the number of guest should be fixed
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> nigelb: daker: are you guys talking about people entering too large of a number for guests?
<daker> yep
<daker> mhall119, morning
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.806005/+merge/68173
<mhall119> daker: cool, do you know how to write tests for Django?
<daker> no :/
<mhall119> I think I need to hold a team classroom session on how to write tests for django
<daker> that would be awesome!
<mhall119> daker: okay, I'm going to grab your branch and add a test case to it, then propose it back to yours so you can see it before we merge, ok?
<daker> ok
<mhall119> but right now, I've got to go mow the lawn in 90F temperatures :(
<mhall119> I'll be back later
<daker> tyt
<cjohnston> mornin
<daker> morning cjohnston
<coalwater> morning
<coalwater> and bye :D gotta go
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.707614/+merge/65124   pleas eadd a commit message
<cjohnston> Please start adding a commit message to the MP any time you make one
<daker> ok
<daker> done
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> im getting ready to review it
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/ltp-dj-1.3
<daker> what ?
<cjohnston> will that still work on older versions of django (ie.. what is used on the server its hosted on?)
<daker> i have just start porting it to django 1.3
<daker> brb
<cjohnston> mhall119: "Get user TZ from launchpad, use it for default TZ settings when applicable" I'm not sure that this is required anymore for LoCo Directory now that we have the default team TZ and all
<cjohnston> thoughts?
<mhall119> it's not necessary
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> removed
<cjohnston> wb daker
<daker> yo
<cjohnston> mhall119: you still around?
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/contact/+merge/66404   any chance you can take a look?
<daker> sure
<cjohnston> daker: what is https://code.launchpad.net/~akshaytayal/loco-directory/608289/+merge/51963 still missing?
<daker> i think verbose_name for the country field is missing
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> I'm going to just make the change myself if you will review it and then we can get it pushed
<daker> ok
<daker> one other thing make the import like this : from teams.models import Country, Continent
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> will that require a new migration script?
<daker> no
<daker> look at the diff lines 75,65
<daker> from teams.models import Country
<daker> 76	+from teams.models import Continent
<cjohnston> yup
<daker> just combine them :
<daker> from teams.models import Country, Continent
<mhall119> daker: ping
<cjohnston> the verbose name was what I wasn't sure about
<daker> mhall119, pong
<daker> cjohnston, the verbose name doesn't affect the db
<mhall119> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fix.806005/+merge/68181 is a merge proposal to your branch which adds a test case
<cjohnston> hey mhall119.. 2 things... any chance you can take a look at the issues I had with your test, and any chance we can deploy summit today to get some of the work items closed?
<cjohnston> thanks daker
<mhall119> daker: you can run it with "python manage.py test events"
<daker> ok
<mhall119> once you're happy with it, commit it to your ranch and push it back to LP, and I'll approve your MP into trunk
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> I didnt know daker had a ranch
<cjohnston> ;-)
<daker> LoL
<mhall119> cjohnston: what issues did you have with my tests?
<cjohnston> they are pasted in the mp
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/608289/+merge/68182
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fixes-805280/+merge/66736
<mhall119> cjohnston: commented on the MP
<cjohnston> ok.. mhall119 if i do python manage.py test venues it works
<mhall119> yeah, the teams tests are from dholbach's time or before, they need to be fixed or replaced
<cjohnston> done
<daker> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/contact/+merge/66404
 * cjohnston upgraded to oneiric last night
<cjohnston> I have no idea what that means
<mhall119> it means you upgraded to oneiric
<daker> LoL
<cjohnston> i didnt do anything
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> nothing that i changed would be effected by that
<mhall119> daker: looks like a db error
<mhall119> maybe you need to try with a fresh database?
<mhall119> daker: did you run the migration that is part of that MP?
<daker> yep
<mhall119> any error when the migration ran?
<daker> no http://paste.ubuntu.com/645970/
<mhall119> huh
<mhall119> cjohnston: I've got some errands to run this afternoon, but I can do some reviews or write some tests this evening, and then maybe we'll be ready to file for a deployment on Monday
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: also, what would you think about me doing a classroom session on writing tests for LD?
<cjohnston> i dont think there is really anything outstanding that is ready
<cjohnston> sounds good to me mhall119
<mhall119> cjohnston: we've got some bug fixes and also teh teams page speed improvements
<mhall119> that have already landed
<cjohnston> mhall119: ?
<cjohnston> I was talking deploying summit
<mhall119> oh, I'm talking LD
<cjohnston> daker: i just tried my mp for the event contact with no issues again
<mhall119> when did we switch to talking about summit?
<cjohnston> i asked two different questions
<cjohnston> ;-)
<daker> ok cjohnston i'll try a fresh a db
<cjohnston> one was deploy summit, the other was tests for your ld mp
<mhall119> well there's your problem, I can't handle that many things
<mhall119> it's walk or chew gum, not both
<cjohnston> mhall119: as far as LD goes, daker's bug which you did tests for needs to land, and i have two branches that need to land
<cjohnston> other than that I think LD is good to go.. no?
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> what tests need to be done?
<mhall119> what do yuo mean?
<cjohnston> but I can do some reviews or write some tests this evening, and then  maybe we'll be ready to file for a deployment on Monday
<mhall119> oh, I meant write test cases for some of the MP's that are landing
<mhall119> like your adding of the contacts field
<cjohnston> does it need to hold based upon not having a test?
<mhall119> I just wrote one for daker's MP
<cjohnston> right.. i saw that
<mhall119> cjohnston: it doesn't need to, but I do want to get them in at some point
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> if daker approves your MP, go ahead and let it land
<cjohnston> im going to try to get everything landed and try to get out the translations
<mhall119> good idea, I can write tests while we wait for translations to come in
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston does anyone of you got a fresh db ?
<mhall119> daker: I made one friday
<mhall119> daker: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/loco-directory/
<mhall119> loco_directory.db
<cjohnston> whats admin mhall119 ? admin password?
<mhall119> hmm, I don't think I made one
<mhall119> run "python manage.py createsuperuser" once you have the db
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> ok, I'm off, talk to you guys later
<cjohnston> cya
<daker> cjohnston, same error :/
<daker> i am using django 1.1.1
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> can you update to 1.1.2 which is the recommended?
<daker> ok
<daker> good it works
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> makes me feel better
<cjohnston> daker: have you worked on summit?
<daker> i have an item on the BP which on standby
<daker> s/which/which is
<cjohnston> ?
<daker> putting the color as field
<daker> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.806005/+merge/68173
<daker> cjohnston, this https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/608289/+merge/68182 will not work
<daker> running the migrate command will give you this :
<daker> from south.v2 import SchemaMigration
<daker> ImportError: No module named v2
<daker> i think the migration script was created with v0.7
<daker> any update on this https://code.launchpad.net/~rorymcc/loco-directory/bug-600134/+merge/33995 ?
<cjohnston> not that im aware of
<cjohnston> daker: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/view/head:/requirements.txt#L10
<daker> cjohnston, what version used to create the migration script used here https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/contact/+merge/66404 ?
<cjohnston> i dont remember
<cjohnston> i didnt create the migration for 608289
<cjohnston> i just used the one that was there
<daker> yes i know
<daker> cjohnston, can you reverse the order of the fields ?
<daker> like this :
<daker> continent = models.ForeignKey(Continent, verbose_name=_('Continent'), null=True)
<daker> country = models.ForeignKey(Country, verbose_name=_('Country'), null=True)
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> daker: could you look at an error im getting on summit?
<daker> shoot
<cjohnston> Could someone please help me with this error: NoReverseMatch: Reverse for 'summit.schedule.decorators.inner' with arguments '('',)' and keyword arguments '{}' not found.        my code is at http://pastebin.com/b63AWSXU   I can't figure out why it's throwing the NoReverseMatch.
<mhall119> daker: we have South 0.7 available on the loco-directory server, so v2 migrations scripts should be okay, can you upgrade to 0.7 and try it again?
<daker> cjohnston, that's the same error i was getting when i was working on the color field :/
<daker> mhall119, that's ok it works with 0.7.3
<mhall119> cjohnston: uds.ubuntu.com is wordpress, right?
<cjohnston> yes mhall119
<cjohnston> mhall119: maybe you can help me with my error ^
<cjohnston> mhall119: I just posted a little bit ago another mp for summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: we made something in ISD for exporting a WP menu and importing it into Django
<cjohnston> daker: the change has been pushed
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thats cool
<cjohnston> i still dont like ahving both sites seperatly
<cjohnston> seems counterproductive
<mhall119> oh wait, ours used Drupal as the source, no WP
<mhall119> nevermind
<cjohnston> boo
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> can maybe make a WP component
<cjohnston> my statement still stands though about the seperate sites
<cjohnston> I personally would rather put the effort into merging the site
<mhall119> it would make sense if they moved summit to live at uds.ubuntu.com/schedule or something like that
<cjohnston> I still don't know how well they would integrate
<daker> cjohnston, there some spaces there it's generating an error
<daker> cjohnston,
<daker> +        spr = models.CharField(_("State/Province/Region"), max_length=50, null=True, blank=True)
<cjohnston> pushed daker
<cjohnston> mhall119: i mean, if nothing else the themeing is different
<mhall119> right, summit isn't 960px is it
<cjohnston> correct
<cjohnston> that's why I'd like to move everything to summit
<mhall119> I'd like to make summit 960px
<cjohnston> i dont know how good it will look
<cjohnston> it already doesnt look great
<cjohnston> i wonder if it would look worse
<mhall119> we can look into a Django CMS, we're doing that in ISD anyway
<cjohnston> how much work would that be? is the code already there?
<cjohnston> mhall119: any idea about that error?
<daker> cjohnston, you getting that error when you touch the models, right ?
<daker> are*
<mhall119> cjohnston: no idea
<daker> run run tarmac è_é !!
<cjohnston> daker: i edited the url and edited views
<cjohnston> mhall119: no idea to the error or the work/code being there?
<mhall119> nope
<cjohnston> im still confused... both?
<mhall119> ok
<daker> i stoped working on the color field because of this error.
<cjohnston> I blame mhall119
<mhall119> me too
<mhall119> we shouldn't let that guy do any more work on these projects
<cjohnston> no.. we should make that guy do all the work
<daker> we should ban him from the channel :)
<cjohnston> and make him do all the work
<daker> g'night
<cjohnston> mhall119: if I push the code thats giving me the error, can you take a look?
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's in a branch right? I can merge it locally and test it
<mhall119> wait, did you mean push to LP, or push to trunk?
<cjohnston> lp
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/today
<mhall119> cjohnston: ok, I'll give it a look and see what I can find
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-website 2012-07-11
<x1k> I am jumping over from #ubuntu-doc.. a user pointed out a broken link to the Official Ubuntu Book on the Ubuntu website... is this a good spot to dump the info?
<pleia2> x1k: I think you want to submit a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<x1k> thanks, i eventually found my way over there
#ubuntu-website 2012-07-13
<tcarrondo> ok
<newz2000> hey tcarrondo
<tcarrondo> ;)
<newz2000> I'm looking for any link that may help
<newz2000> tcarrondo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebThemes has the list of themes
<tcarrondo> can anyone help me with light wordpress theme?
<newz2000> tcarrondo: it looks like the latest we have is almost 1.5 years old.
<newz2000> The person who helped with it is name stas, he's not here right now
<newz2000> (or possibly I'm unalbe to see his nick)
<tcarrondo> is drupal most used?
 * newz2000 is pretty sure he's not here
<newz2000> tcarrondo: no, I'd not say its more used than wordpress
<newz2000> The top three are probably 1. Wordpress, 2. Moin 3. Drupal or maybe one of the bullitin boards.
<tcarrondo> ok
<tcarrondo> just solved my problem!!!
<newz2000> tcarrondo: ah!
<tcarrondo> thematic should be installed first!
<newz2000> ah, excellent
<tcarrondo> what a dumb ass I am...
<newz2000> There's something about asking questions in public places that help you figure it out on your own. :-)
<tcarrondo> (and reading the warnings...)
<tcarrondo> =)
#ubuntu-website 2012-07-14
<tcarrondo> newz2000, thx for your help
<tcarrondo> leaving now
#ubuntu-website 2013-07-09
<mhall119> daker: can you do background gradients with CSS?
<daker> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> cool, we're going to need to support that in the HTML5 theme, since it's being added to the SDK components
#ubuntu-website 2013-07-10
<daker> mhall119: can you give me the two colors of the gradient the one with aubergine ?
<mhall119> daker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859611/ has the color codes I got from the clock app's developer
<daker> mhall119: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/examples/widgets/
<daker> dark theme
<mhall119> daker: nice, is that based on a QML theme definition too?
<daker> mhall119: based on png file from the desing theme
<daker> team*
<mhall119> FYI, design team has promised to give Alex updates on upcoming theme changes from now on
<daker> he just sent me a this png file https://plus.google.com/photos/101694416703170881163/albums/5898792550076646705/5898792546129421090?banner=pwa&pid=5898792546129421090&oid=101694416703170881163
<daker> but he wasn't sure if it's the latest update
<mhall119> daker: should the dark theme be part of /0.1/ambiance/ or does it have a different theme name?
<daker> mhall119: actually i am not sure, i have made it like this /0.1/ambiance/css/themes/dark, /0.1/ambiance/css/themes/gradient/, /0.1/ambiance/css/themes/light
#ubuntu-website 2015-07-11
<Joel___> Heloo?
<cjohnston> hi
<Joel___> Just wondering if anybody else believed that the ubuntu-gnome website is in need of an update.
<Joel___> *believes
<cjohnston> you'd have to talk to the ubuntu-gnome team and see what they want
<Joel___> I posted a question on the ubuntu-gnome irc earlier but no response
#ubuntu-website 2016-07-17
<pepee> so, ubuntu.com doesn't even support https. why?
<pepee> ^  http://worldwidemann.com/the-sad-state-of-linux-download-security/
#ubuntu-website 2017-07-11
<jose> cjohnston: ping. summit it telling me that I cannot schedule a session because the track is the same as the previous/next session. I don't remember changing any values. any idea why it might be happening?
<cjohnston> IIRC on the setup for the summit there's a check box
<jose> uh I'll check
#ubuntu-website 2018-07-15
<thenes> is this the correct channel for issues related to wiki.ubuntu.com or is it only for www.ubuntu.com?
#ubuntu-website 2020-07-07
<guiverc> I'm getting loads of "PDOException: SQLSTATE[08006] [7] FATAL: connection limit exceeded for non-superusers in lock_may_be_available() (line 167 of /srv/drupal-qa-tracker/www/includes/lock.inc)." on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
